# Recycling a turntable



## Aukai (Feb 4, 2021)

Bryan (vtcnc) was selling some things the other day, so I thought up my own project. I need a welding positioner, he had a turn table, then I also bought a Wilton tilting vise. Presto chango, I have a tilting welding positioner....Yes I could have bought something similar, but I didn't. I will drop bolts, and secure it to my welding table when needed.


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 4, 2021)

I am seriously bummed.  I was expecting an audiophile angle!


----------



## Aukai (Feb 4, 2021)

Sorry, but this is the only turntable I'm going to be using, as I mentioned all of my vinyl records were consumed by hurricanes


----------

